# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Диски Новогодних и зимних песен для детей

## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!

Предлагаю вашему вниманию 8 авторских дисков на зимнюю и Новогоднюю тематику:
- "Малыши у ёлочки"
- "Посмотрите- чудеса!*
*- "Замела метель"**
 -"Все на Карнавал!"**
- "Зимние забавы"
- "Новогодний серпантин"
- "Музыка Зимы"
- "Возле Ёлочки"*
*В комплект каждого диска входят плюсы, минусы и ноты*
*
 Вы можете предварительно послушать краткий обзор каждого диска!*
*Диски высылаются в день оплаты на вашу электронную почту или в личку.*



*
КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ДИСКА*


*КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА*



*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ДИСКА
*

 

_ 
КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ДИСКА слушать здесь _ 

 


*Краткое прослушивание песен диска*

 


_КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА_
 



_
КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА_
 


_КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА_
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость комплекта каждого диска- 1500 рублей.
*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

fy`rf (27.10.2020), nezabudka-8s (23.07.2017)

----------


## varvara7371

> *Дорогие коллеги!
> 
> Наконец-то готовы плюсы моих зимних песен!
> 
> Диск "Зимние забавы"
> 
> Исполняет песни- Мария Воинова.*


Аллочка, спасибо огромное. Получила диск с зимними песнями. Песни чудо. Очень  красивые и удобные для исполнения детьми.
Обязательно возьму на  Новый год. Спасибо.

----------


## Вели

> Зимний диск! Плюсовые фонограммы зимних песен.




*Спасибо большое. Как всегда во время.*

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Аллочка! Огромное спасибо за все Ваши песни!!! Новогодние праздники прошли замечательно, благодаря Вашему творчеству и Вашему таланту! И Вашему доброму сердцу! Такие песни...их хочется петь и петь...многие детки после занятий бегают и поют их себе под нос... Заведующая говорит,что от такой музыки у неё "мурашки" бегут по коже! Я Вас люблю,честно!!! :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Julietka

Аллочка! Спасибо! Пели мои детки песни "Карнавал", "Зимушка снежная". Задорные такие песни! Все подпевали! Я, правда, в "Зимушку снежную" вставила движения и в проигрыше - игру на бубнах и трещотках. Здорово получилось! Спасибо!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Сборник включает в себя 12 песен ( + и -)
> 
> 1. Танец с ёлочными игрушками
> 2. Танец шоколадных медвежат и сахарных зайчиков
> 3. Танец с бусинками
> 4. Новогодний хоровод
> 5. Танец саночек с игрушками
> 6. Танец снегирей и Зимы
> 7. Волшебник Дед Мороз
> ...


[IMG]http://s13.******info/febd086a20f5b3c925aa26a63d26adbe.gif[/IMG]
*Огромное спасибо  нашей музыкальной фее - труженице Аллочке Евтодьевой!!*

*Все мы сейчас  получаем великолепный новогодний подарок!!!   Для нас он особенно важен! Впереди новогодние утренники, а нам предоставляется  готовая подборка ярких, мелодичных песен.  И, что самое главное,  со мной согласятся практически все музруки, мы здесь найдём готовый репертуар для малышей - лёгкие, весёлые танцы, яркие хороводы!   

Репертуар для малышей всегда остаётся для нас главной заботой!!  Аллочка - сама музрук и потому прекрасно знает, что нам надо, чего мы всегда ищем для детей младшего дошкольного возраста!  К диску прилагается ещё превосходный бонус - плюс "Танца Петрушек".  Я не знала, что будет ещё и плюс, решила, что буду сама напевать малышам. А тут такой подарок!

Не буду скрывать, я уже ознакомилась со всеми песнями и могу высказать своё мнение.  Пять песен для малышей - и утренник, считай, упакован полностью!!!  
Здесь всё для того, чтоб детей костюмировать под яркие новогодние танцы. Все песенки лёгкие, подвижные , яркие, танцевальные!!!

А для старших деток есть такие песенки жемчужины, как "Песня Снегурочки", "Танец льдинок-снежинок"", "Мороженое".  Не буду перечислять все песенки, каждая по своему хороша и каждую по своему можно обыграть. 

Песенку "Льдинки - снежинки" -  очень нежную, хрустальную,  можно оркестровать:  часть детей будет петь и играть на звоночках и треугольниках, а девочки - снежинки могут танцевать, ну это решит каждый руководитель по своему. 

"Песенка Снегурочки" - это настоящий пЭрл! У меня даже мальчики хотят её петь!


"Танец Снеговиков" можно брать для исполнения детьми   в старших группах, а если в младших, то  можно взять готовый плюс для танца. Яркая, подвижная, весёлая, забойная песня!!

"Танец саночек с игрушками"  -  хороша для весёлого танца малышам!!! Там можно использовать и движения в паре "едут саночки" по кругу, потом парами кружатся, просто бегают по кругу в паре! Весь комплекс танцевальных движений для малышей!

"Вальс снежинок" - очень нежный, танцевальный вальс!!!   Я слушаю этот нежный обволакивающий  вальс и моя фантазия начинает стремительно работать!! Перед моим взором  уже танцуют мои девочки!!

"Танец снегирей и Зимы" - для малышей просто находка - яркий, весёлый!!! Танец прекрасно будет смотреться с девочкой Зимой и малышами-  "снегирями" в ярких карнавальных костюмчиках.   
*

----------


## notka47

*Аллочка Анатольевна!!! Несказанно рада выходу "Новогоднего серпантина", с чем от души поздравляю Вас!!! Спасибо за чудесные песенки для малышей!!! По зимнему хрустально, сказочно, а ещё задорно, весело!!! Такое богатство образов!!! Теперь мысли уже крутятся в сторону Новогодних праздников...Мне понравилось ОЧЕНЬ-СПАСИБО!!!* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3242501m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## rossiyanka

Любимая Аллочка! Я до сих везде и всюду пою "Улетают журавли далеко за край земли"!!! А тут новый подарок-Зимняя тема!!! Чудо! Оранжировка,пение,звуки природы очаровывают! Музыка вся хрустальная,мягкая.Твой голос-сама душа! Я прослушала все песни новогодних сборников и задрожали жилочки в предвкушении чуда!"Новый год у ворот"! Всё прекрасно,замечательно,то,что нравится не только ребятишкам,но и педагогам.Попадание в самое сердце! Настолько всё волшебно,проникновенно,что хочется слушать только твои песни!!! Твори на радость всему миру! Мы тебя любим,ценим,ждем новых и новых творений!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Какими яркими красками засияло все вокруг вместе со звуками Новогоднего серпантина!!!!!!! Кажется что вот он, наступил уже этот самый сказочный, волшебный праздник, а долгожданный подарок от Деда Мороза - именно этот сборник песен. Даже не знаю, чего больше хочется - слушать песни снова и снова, или уже петь их вместе со своими ребятами? А может быть танцевать, забыв о серьезности и возрасте? Во всяком случае сейчас, когда слушаю песни вновь и вновь, внутри меня все сверкает, искрится, танцует и вот-вот отправится в волшебный полет навстречу Новому году!!!!!!
Интересно, слушаю зимние песни, а чувствую необыкновенное тепло!!! Наверное, это от того, что в каждую песню вложено СТОЛЬКО добра, тепла, любви к детям, людям, что не почувствовать этого невозможно! И Вьюга - не злодейка, а красавица, подруга снежинок, и Зима щедро дарит угощенье снегирям... И в каждой песне так или иначе - о добре: поможем елочке собрать рассыпавшиеся бусинки; сладкие зверюшки друг друга в гости приглашают и учат друг друга танцевать; дети катают игрушки в санках и беспокоятся, чтобы игрушки не заболели, влетев в сугроб... А еще, несомненно, тепло от голоса, который звучит то мягко и нежно, то озорно и зажигающе, но ни одной холодной и безразличной ноты!!! И, кстати, о пении... Детские голоса, звучащие в песнях сборника - тоже его украшение. А еще пример для подражания, ведь поют вовсе не воспитанники какой-нибудь вокальной студии, а обычные дошколята. Просто петь их Аллочка учила - вот вам и результат!
Никогда, наверное, не перестану удивляться жанровому и стилевому разнообразию Аллиных песен!!! От марша и хоровода до ритмов ламбады... И, конечно, вальс, без которого невозможно представить Аллочкино творчество!
Столько часов сижу в окружении хрустальных звуков этих песен, боюсь поглубже вздохнуть, чтобы не спугнуть звенящий восторг, поселившийся в душе!!! И не могу сказать, какая же песня мне нравится больше других.... Зазвучала песня - думаю: "Да, вот эта лучше всех!". А следом за ней - другая. "Эта лучшая!" - думаю. И так 12 раз. А потом по кругу песни звучат, и мысли эти тоже по кругу... 
В нашем саду еще не отзвучали осенние песни, большая часть из которых в этом году - Аллины. Знаю, что на смену им придут ее же зимние, которые окрасят предновогодние дни ощущением радости, счастья, добра и тепла!!!
И снова и снова - СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Izmail96

* Аллочка,  от  всей  души  поздравляю  тебя  с  новым  чудом,  которое ты  нам  подарила  к  Новому  году!!!!
  Как  всегда  во  время!  Песенки    чудесные! Не  успели  насладиться  осенним  сборником,  а  тут  опять  шедевр! Не  устаю  говорить  тебе  сто  раз  " СПАСИБО"!!!!!!!*
[img]http://s.******info/f595e1e8f46780e8aa2a16ea38d8e5b9.gif[/img]

----------


## мадам

Добрый день,уважаемая Аллочка!!!Вы знаете , что такое" заказ на песни"? Да,да,именно "заказ" я получила от взрослых и детей нашего  дет. сада,к Новому году!Вы не представляете, как любят Ваши песни!!! И  вот, такой подарок !!!!! Пусть закружит "Новогодний серпантин" всех, всех!!!! Коллеги, если Вы хотите сделать праздник ярким, познакомьте  ваших малышей с творчеством Аллочки, уверенна , вы не пожалеете!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Дорогие коллеги!
> Предлагаю вам свой новый сборник зимних песен для больших и маленьких
> "НОВОГОДНИЙ СЕРПАНТИН"
> Сборник включает в себя 12 песен ( + и -)


*Дорогая, милая Аллочка!!! Поздравляю с выходом "Новогоднего серпантина!" 
Я поздравляю не только тебя, но и всех нас!!! Потому что, у нас есть такая возможность - прикоснуться к твоим творениям, использовать их в своей работе, радоваться самим и радовать окружающих!
Не устану благодарить Всевышнего, что познакомил с тобой! 
ЧТО ты творишь с теми, кто слышит твои песни – это уму непостижимо!!! 

Как только я начала слушать твои песенки из этого сборника, сразу какая-то неведомая сила, частичка твоей Музы передалась вместе с мелодичным звучанием этих волшебных песен!  У меня сразу появилось направление утренника! До этого я никак не могла  определиться. А тут... Как услышала, сразу закрутились-завертелись мысли, что из этого обязательно возьму и как можно применить!
То есть, однозначно, твой сборник вдохновляет нас с первой минуты! 

Я впервые отметила для себя, что оооочень хочу Нового года, новогодних утренников, вот этой предпраздничной суеты-заботы, от которой мы, музруки, так устаём! Но это не тот случай! С такими произведениями не устанешь! Их хочется взять ВСЕ! Понимаешь, что регламент утренника не позволит этого сделать. Но в этом сборнике изюминка в том, что он рассчитан на разный возраст дошкольников. Вполне можно раскидать по всем группам и тогда сборник используется в полном объёме!
*




> Все по новогоднему, волшебно, чудесно, а Ваш голос наполнен таким теплом и любовью!!!!


*Полностью согласна! И хочу особо акцентировать внимание на Аллочкином голосе! У Аллы необычный голос!!! Работая столько лет с дошкольниками в качестве музыкального руководителя, это несомненно откладывает отпечаток и на голосовые интонации! Они у неё такие нежные, добрые и, одновременно, понятные всем малышам, что детки моментально схватывают то, о чём поётся в этих песнях. 

Приведу пример. Прошедшей осенью я взяла танцы и песенки с движениями из Аллочкиного сборника «Осень малышам», я сразу увидела результаты! Буквально с первого занятия! Было видно, как Аллочкины песни пришлись малышам по душе! Они сразу разулыбались, делали всё с удовольствием, быстро реагировали на смену музыки и выполняли все необходимые движения! Ответ для меня стал очевиден – дело не только в замечательных песнях Аллы Евтодьевой, но и в её волшебно-завораживающем голосе! Он такой тёплый, родной, женственный, ласковый и мелодичный, как будто для малышей поёт их мама! Это так близко им!! 
Поэтому, я с удовольствием опять возьму для малышей Аллочкины плюсовки из нового сборника и я уверена – детям они будут близки и понятны! А значит, их ждёт успех на празднике! 

Счастливые дети + довольные родители и сотрудники детсада = лучшая награда для музруководителя!*

----------


## Vitolda

Аллочкины необыкновенные песни всегда вызывают во мне непреодолимое желание немедленно каким-то образом к этой красоте причастной быть. Хочется поскорее детей с ними познакомить, самой вместе с ними петь, всем вокруг послушать предложить... 
А услышала я "Новогодний серпантин" впервые, когда еще осенние песни в нашем саду не отзвучали. Рано ребятам показывать было. Вот так и прошла неделя: днем в Аллиных осенних песнях листопадом кружимся, а вечером для меня яркими огнями ее же новогодние песни сверкают, рисуя разноцветные картинки!

----------


## Валя Муза

Для украиночек есть переводы на украинский язык "Новогоднего серпантина" ( 12 песен из 13-ти). Одна у меня пока не получается.

http://narod.ru/disk/63490449001.e14...D1%85.rar.html

----------


## Юлька62

> Для украиночек есть переводы на украинский язык "Новогоднего серпантина".
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/63490449001.e14...D1%85.rar.html


Милая Аллочка!  Сегодня приобрела твой диск  "Новогодний серпантин".От всей души говорю тебе спасибо за чудо,подаренное нам к Новому Году! . Песенки -просто чудо,вдохновляют с первой минуты.Спасибо тебе много-много раз,наша милая помощница!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aichka

> Для украиночек есть переводы на украинский язык "Новогоднего серпантина".


*Дорогая Валечка! Огромное тебе спасибо за перевод И ЭТОГО АЛЬБОМА моих зимних песен!

Сколько же твоими руками, твоим творчеством донесено моих песен до украинских музыкантов!

Твой вклад в дело популяризации моих песен на Украине поистине бесценно!

Благодаря тебе, мои песни поют во многих детских садах и музыкальных студиях братской Украины!

За это тебе огромное спасибо  - и не только от меня, а от всех девочек- украиночек!

Твои переводы чётки, синхронны с русским текстом и по смыслу, и по ритму, и по содержанию!

Они удобны в пении и очень приятны, легки на слух!

Но эта лёгкость возможна благодаря твоему таланту поэта и переводчика!
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!
*

----------


## Алена Борисова

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо Вам за "Новогодний серпантин", за чудесные песенки, которые буквально сразу , при первом прослушивании становятся любимыми. Написала сценарии новогодних  утренников для разновозрастных групп ,  используя практически одни песни из этого сборника. Еще не хватает песни Новый год (детства мир) это конечно хит, закажу в ближайшее время, т.к. думаю, что для подготовишек это песня прозвучит очень выигрышно в финале новогоднего праздника, да и для выпускного она незаменима. Спасибо Вам за Ваш  искрометный талант! Вдохновения и удачи во всем!

----------


## МарСух

Дорогая, уважаемая, любимая всеми нами Аллочка Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо за Ваши песни! Зимние песни для больших деток мы поем давно, как только купила вашу книгу, а теперь еще и малышек научу по Вашим песням! Как хорошо, что Вы есть и делитесь своим талантом с нами!

----------


## Елена Курлюк

]*Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Хочется присоединиться ко всем вышеперечисленным теплым словам и пожеланиям в Ваш адрес! Спасибо Вам большое за Ваш труд и от нас музработников и от детей и их родителей! Мои дети и родители были в восторге после осенних утренников, родители просили детей и воспитателей петь Ваши "Разноцветные листочки" и "Колючий дождик", приходя в детский сад на протяжении целого месяца, после того, как прошел утренник. Это ли не награда за Ваш талант! Я уверенна, что зимние песенки для малышей тоже будут у нас популярны так же, как и песни для старших деток "Горячая пора" и т.д. Ждем Ваших новых дисков с нетерпением!*

----------


## Lusik

*Ура! Ура! И у меня есть "Новогодний серпантин"! Аллочка Анатольевна, дорогая!!! Спасибо огромное за такой добрый Новогодний подарок! Низкий поклон Вам за Ваше творчество, такие чудесные песни, аранжировки, просто сказка, приятный тембр...всё очень супер-замечательно!!!Пишу , слушаю и наслаждаюсь!!!Это просто шикарный подарок!!!
Новых творческих Вам успехов!!!*

----------


## olga kh

Аллочка!!!Наконец, и я смогла прослушать твои новые песенки-"серпантинки"!!! :Yes4: И сейчас уже смело могу сказать (не заочно, как говорила раньше), что будут эти песни ОБОЖАЕМЫ всеми - и детьми, и взрослыми :Ok: Я бы их разделила так: "хрусталинки" и песенки-"конфетти". Первые - нежные, снежные, искрящиеся на зимнем солнышке или при свете фонарей, такие "блестяшки") Очень красивые! И, конечно, девочки-Снежинки, Льдинки, Звездочки с удовольствием будут танцевать-кружиться в вальсе под эту музыку! А вторые - удивительно зажигательные, яркие, звонкие, как будто выстрел из хлопушки! И настроение сразу - радостное, праздничное, и хочется пуститься в пляс и с Петрушками, и со Снеговиками, и на санках прокатиться с елочными игрушками (кстати, меня очень заинтересовал вариант Ларисы-Галатеечки, хочется попробовать)! :Aga: И, конечно, буду слушать снова и снова, выбирать, нервничать :Taunt: , потому что - попробуй, выбери!..Столько всего "вкусного", а все же не съешь за раз! :No2:  И жаль оставлять на потом...И все-равно обязательно будут звучать, Аллочка, твои новогодние песенки (и уже полюбившиеся с прошлого года, и нынешние) на наших праздниках. И я буду благодарить Небо за то, что наша встреча на Форуме состоялась, и в моей копилочке столько твоих прекрасных песен!!!СПА-СИ-БО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Madam2009

Вот и я стала счастливым обладателем "Новогоднего серпантина"! Я и мои дети очень рады и благодарны Алле Анатольевне! Ведь именно благодаря Вашим чудесным песням, Алла Анатольевна, наши утренники становятся яркими и запоминающимися и детьми, и родителями, да и, чего скрывать, администрацией). Спасибо Вам!

----------


## Tysia

Аллуся! Твою песню поют мои подготовишки на спектакле "Волшебная звезда"!

----------


## aichka

_КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА_ :Laie 33: 

*

Стоимость комплекта диска - 1000 руб.

Оплату можно производить:

- через пополнение карты Visa СБ, номер: 4276 8220 1186 1800

Через БАНКОМАТ по такому пути: вставляете свою карточку, выбираете в меню- "Платежи и переводы" а потом - "Перевод средств". Откроется окно, чтобы написать номер карточки, на которую вам нужно перевести деньги, пишите сумму и переводите деньги.

Или в  любом Сбербанке России вам нужно подключить бесплатную услугу «Сбербанк он- лайн» - и вы сможете мгновенно со своего компьютера перечислять деньги с  карточки – на карточку – это очень удобно и быстро.


После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес: aichka@yandex.ru ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет немедленно отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------


## инесса 64

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна ! Случайно увидев на ютубе один из ваших детских номеров - я , как в лихорадке, стала искать ваш сайт .И вот уже три дня ( спать ложусь под утро), - я   перечитываю ВСЕ, хочу заказать ВСЕ , -да и просто----- Я перед вами ПРЕКЛОНЯЮСЬ!!!!!!!Вы удивительный ,талантливый  человек.Вы- МАСТЕР,УЧИТЕЛЬ !!!  Вы  настоящая путеводная звезда  для нас. Дай  Бог вам здоровья ! Творите !!!

----------


## aichka

Дорогая Инесса! Я так тронута вашими словами - огромное вам спасибо!!!!!!!!!

Вы не представляете- как мне приятно!

 Буду очень и очень рада, если мой материал придётся вам по душе!

А чтобы вам было удобнее находить видео моих ребяток- вот ссылка на мою страницу в Ютубе:

http://www.youtube.com/user/aichka1?view_as=public 

Там всё по темам- для удобства просмотра!

Спасибо вам ещё раз! и Удачи!
С уважением Алла.

----------


## trota

Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна и все участники форума! Вот пошла третья неделя, как изучаю весь полученный материал как мама, как музыкальный руководитель, как учитель музыки. И с каждым днём всё больше  убеждаюсь - эта методика на все времена и 200% в точку!!! От видеосеминаров по танцам и пению всю семью было не оторвать.... очаровали простота и "настоящесть" музыки и движений...а как звучат дети в обычном музыкальном зале детского сада! Пропевая песни, заметила их уникальную способность "ставить голос на место" - поскольку музыка и слова образуют единое гармоничное целое и несут в себе доброту и свет. Для меня несомненно, что Ваше уникальное творчество задаёт верный тон в общении с детьми и в их общем развитии(не только музыкальном) и поэтому будет полезным как опытному, так и начинающему музыканту. Благодарим за терпение и труд и возможность прикоснуться к Вашему Таланту!

----------


## aichka

Дорогие девочки! Хочу вам показать несколько песен из сборника *"Зимние забавы"*

*"Зимняя песенка"*




*"Новогодние мотыльки"*




*"Ёж и Ёлка"*

----------


## aichka

*Песня "Метелица"** из диска "Зимние забавы"*

----------


## aichka

*"Маленькие ёлочки"* *из сборника "Музыка Зимы"*

----------


## marinamuza

Здравствуйте, уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Благодарю Вас от имени детей, родителей, сотрудников и, конечно, от себя лично за настоящие «сокровища»: Ваши песни, танцы. В восторге от них все! Мелодичность, душевность, легкость запоминания очень привлекает детей. 
    В эти дни подбираем новогодний репертуар. Во время прослушивания песен с Ваших зимних дисков, при первых же звуках кричат: «Нравится, берем!». И так на каждом произведении. Они готовы петь все Ваши песни! А ведь детей не обманешь. Если им нравится, то это действительно «стОящие вещи. И это Ваша заслуга, Алла Анатольевна, и как автора, и как педагога, понимающего, что нужно детям. Это такое блаженство - видеть радость, восторг, счастье в детских глазах, их стремление к музыкальной деятельности. А когда счастливы дети, счастливы и взрослые рядом с ними.
    Дорогие коллеги, приобретайте диски Аллы Анатольевны, не пожалеете!

----------


## лариса61

Алла Анатольевна, очень красиво! Спасибо! Завтра я вам закажу этот диск, а точнее "Музыка зимы". Пусть в нашем садике тоже звучат эти прекрасные песни. Сегодня достала из своей зимней шкатулки "Новогодний серпантин" и с удовольствием прослушала их вновь. Как сейчас интересно работать, сколько мне дал форум, ни одни курсы не заменят его. Здесь царит тепло и уют, здесь живут добро и радость! Так будет так всегда! Низкий всем форумчанам поклон!!!!

----------


## aichka

> В эти дни подбираем новогодний репертуар. Во время прослушивания песен с Ваших зимних дисков, при первых же звуках кричат: «Нравится, берем!». И так на каждом произведении. Они готовы петь все Ваши песни! А ведь детей не обманешь. Если им нравится, то это действительно «стОящие вещи. И это Ваша заслуга, Алла Анатольевна, и как автора, и как педагога, понимающего, что нужно детям. Это такое блаженство - видеть радость, восторг, счастье в детских глазах, их стремление к музыкальной деятельности. А когда счастливы дети, счастливы и взрослые рядом с ними.


Мариночка, какое счастье читать ваши стоки! Огромное вам спасибо! Растрогали до слёз!
 Как же приятно - невозможно выразить словами! :Tender: 
Желаю вам весёлых и радостных новогодних утренников! :Aga: 

Кстати, через недельку будет готов новый зимний диск! :Yes4:

----------


## aichka

*Песня "Ёлочная"* *из диска "Музыка Зимы"*

----------


## aichka

*"Танец Снежинок с Ветерком"* *из диска " Музыка Зимы"*

----------


## aichka

*"Танец зверят"* *с диска "Музыка Зимы"*

----------


## aichka

*"Мороженое"** с диска "Новогодний серпантин"*

----------


## Иришка Малышка

Получила ваш сборник "музыка Зимы". Сижу , не могу наслушаться. Чувствую себя ребенком, которому подарили новую игрушку. Столько радости и восторга , не передать словами. СПАСИБО   ВАМ   ОГРОМНОЕ, АЛЛОЧКА !!!!

----------


## Юлия321

Алла Анатольевна, диск просто замечательный! Уже сижу расписываю, в какой группе что начать завтра учить)) Я уверена, дети будут в восторге, как всегда) Ещё раз огромное спасибо за то, что Вы делаете!

Мои воспитатели все расплываются в улыбке, когда говорю им, что дети на утреннике будут не просто мишками и зайчиками, а ШОКОЛАДНЫМИ мишками и САХАРНЫМИ зайчиками)) Говорят, что такого уж точно ещё не видели) Песня-просто чудо, как и все остальные. Огромное спасибо за Ваш труд!

----------


## NA NET

Здравствуйте. дорогая Алла Анатольевна!  А ваш диск " Зимние забавы" получила.огромное спасибо! очень вам признательна! песенки замечательные! надеюсь- моим воспитанникам то :Smile3: же очень понравятся! СПАСИБО! :Smile3:

----------


## Oksyyy

Алла Анатольевна, недавно купила Ваш диск, спасибо большое за прекрасные песни. Дети старшой группы с удовольствием уже поют "Горячая пора", "Новогодний бал". Я заметила, что именно Ваши песни легко даются детям, быстро запоминаются. Думаю, чтобы взять из этого диска для сольного выступления?

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!

Предлагаю вам мой ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ Новогодний диск* :Yahoo: 



*Краткое прослушивание песен диска*

* В комплект входят плюсы, минусы, ноты.*

*На диске вы услышите песни для Новогоднего праздника 
как для малышей- так и для больших ребяток*
_
Песни для малышей и средней группы :_
*- Ёлочка;
  - Малыши у ёлочки;
- Дед Мороз, что ты на принёс?
/ в караоке есть 2 варианта
 - полное звучание караоке: вопрос детей-ответ Д-М
- вариант караоке в детском пении и ПЛЮС - в ответах деда Мороза/*

*Танцы для младшей- средней группы:*
*-Танец возле Ёлочки;
-  Малышки- снежинки;
- Танец с игрушками;
- Танец- сценка "Зайки"
- Фантики / Танец девочек- конфеток и мальчиков -леденцов/*

*
Песни и танцы для старшей- подготовительной группы:*
*- Гномы у ёлки
- Новогодний вечер;
- За рекой волшебный лес;
- Новый год придет;
- Танец Снеговиков и Снежинок*


*Стоимость комплекта электронного варианта диска- 1000 рублей.
*

*
Оплату можно производить:
- через пополнение карты Visa СБ, номер: 4276 8220 1186 1800

Через БАНКОМАТ по такому пути: вставляете свою карточку, выбираете в меню- "Платежи и переводы" а потом - "Перевод средств". Откроется окно, чтобы написать номер карточки, на которую вам нужно перевести деньги, пишите сумму и переводите деньги.

Или в  любом Сбербанке России вам нужно подключить бесплатную услугу «Сбербанк он- лайн» - и вы сможете мгновенно со своего компьютера перечислять деньги с  карточки – на карточку – это очень удобно и быстро.

После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес: aichka@yandex.ru, с указанием времени оплаты и последних 4-х цифр карточки - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим - ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет немедленно отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------


## olga kh

> Предлагаю вам мой ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ Новогодний диск


Алочка, ВОЛШЕБНИЦА!!!!!! БРАВО!!!!!!! И - СПАСИБО тебе (и всем, кто принял участие в создании этого диска)!!! Чудесные песни!!!

----------


## Розалия Дворникова

Чудесные песенки! Мне очень нравится всё, что вы делаете. Ярко, доступно детям, хорошо запоминается!.Спасибо вам за ваше творчество.

----------


## Valenta

*Алла Анатольевна,* сейчас познакомилась с новыми Вашими шедеврами:погрузилась в волшебную атмосферу Новогодья, волшебства, доброй сказки! Всё это присутствует в каждой песенке!
*СПАСИБО* Вам! И, конечно, с наступающим Новым годом!!!

----------


## МарСух

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за диск! Песни чудесны, задушевны. Хочется слушать их и слушать. Мы уже не можем жить без Ваших песен и  танцев! Они нам необходимы.

----------


## mariaminka

Алла Анатольевна, ваши новые песни просто волшебные, хотя я прослушала только кусочки, но это просто чудо!!!  жду с нетерпением новый диск!

----------


## лариса61

Еще одним чудесным песенкам наша Алла Анатольевна дала ЖИЗНЬ! Пусть эти песенки дают корни и радость всем детям. Спасибо милая  Аллачка за это чудо!

----------


## Vitolda

*Каждый раз после прошедшего праздника мне так жалко отпускать Аллины песни!!! Успокаивает только то, что пройдет год и можно будет снова вернуться к ним, познакомить с моими любимцами других подросших ребят и с ними вместе снова пережить счастливые мгновения общения с песнями!

В этом году хотела все свои праздники вокруг знакомых, испытанных, любимых  песен свои праздники построить… Обязательно очень многие песни из предыдущих Новогодних сборников Аллы, без которых я почти физически не могу представить себе праздников, прозвучат в этом году снова! И не последний раз! Снова и снова как долгожданные верные друзья зайдут они в наш зал!

Но… 
Зазвучали в моем доме песни из «Возле ёлочки»… Послушала первый раз и поняла, что не смогу отказаться от «Новогоднего вечера»! Она не просто яркая и праздничная! ТАК люблю я у Аллы песни во время звучания которых души становятся шире, помыслы  чище, взгляды яснее, которые каждого – и поющего и слушающего  - делают светлее и выше! Сразу решила, что каким бы не был сценарий у подготовишек, эта песня будет в нем на 200%!

День, другой, третий  мой дом наполняется  звуками песен нового диска… То таинственностью «Гномов у елки», то волшебством, сказочностью песни «За рекой волшебный лес», то безудержной яркостью зажигательной латины «Новый год придет», то прозрачностью, полетностью «Малышек снежинок», то задором танца «Снеговичков и Снежинок» (А какая замечательная пара зимних персонажей!!!), то наивно-детскими малышовыми  «Елочкой» или «Дед Мороз, что ты нам принес!», то… Да в каждой песне – своя изюминка!!! 

Слушаю снова и снова! И вот уже опять не могу решить… Нет, ни какую песню принести детям, а от какой пока отказаться!!!

И вот сценарии дописаны… Снова звучат в них мои верные добрые друзья – Аллины песни из трех предыдущих сборников!!! Но и их младшие родственники зазвучат тоже!!! Из 13 песен диска – 10 оказались просто необходимыми нам!!!*

*НИКОГДА не устану говорить – СПАСИБО!!!

А еще – поздравляю с выходом в свет юбилейного – 10 диска!!! 
Пусть вдохновение будет постоянным гостем!!!*

----------


## Виноград

Алла Анатольевна, огромное спасибо за диск "Возле елочки"!Как легко работать с вашими песенками и нам взрослым и самое главное детям.В каждом празднике они звучат. Безусловно Вы мастер!!!Спасибо Вам за ваш труд, за преданность к профессии!!!

----------


## Лариса Волченко

Алла, спасибо Вам за такие чудесные новогодние песни! Работать с таким материалом одно удовольствие!  Я очень рада. что  случайно нашла Вас!!! Желаю Вам  вдохновения и удачи!!!

----------


## Дюймовочка

Алла Анатольевна, вот ещё один диск ваших прекрасных песен есть у меня!!! Это чудо-песенки для малышей! Нежные, волшебные, лёгкие, мелодичные! Ни один праздник у меня не обходится без ваших песен! Дети поют их с удовольствием, запоминаются легко... Уже запланировала танец гномиков, и малышек-снежинок и хороводные. Я счастлива!!!!

----------


## мадам

*Алла Анатольевна! Перешла в новый сад,  знакомлю ребятишек с Вашим творчеством!!!  И дети, и взрослые в восторге!!!! С удовольствием  использую материал уже приобретенных дисков, поем и танцуем! Но, поверьте, не удержалась, прослушав новый диск, пусть в следующем году( с материалом определилась, сценарии готовы) но мои детки должны  с ним познакомиться! Сколько в мелодиях душевного  тепла, любви к детям.   А "Новогодний вечер" просто "запал в душу" СПАСИБО Вам и Вашим добрым помощникам!*

----------


## Алена Борисова

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за диск! Я в полном восторге от "Карнавала" какая вы все таки многогранная и талантливая! Спасибо, что даете возможность использовать ваше творчество в работе. Кстати недавно мы с моим воспитанникам заняли первое место в нашем КМО (районный вокальный конкурсов солистов) с вашей "Песней Оловянного солдатика". Мы переделали ее под соло для одного солдатика, но получилось очень даже хорошо. Спасибо вам огромное за ваше творчество ! Новых зажигательных и романтичных, самых разнохарактерных песен и таких же замечательных танцев!!! 
С уважением, Алена

----------


## Анна Юрьевна

Возле ёлочки - первый диск, который я купила, хотя с творчеством Аллы Анатольевна знакома давно. Песенки просто изумительные! Особенно для малышей, а их всегда так не хватает!!! Особенно порадовала песня "Дед Мороз, что ты нам принес?" и разные варианты минусовок. Можно и с "живым" дедом обыграть, и для яселек с игрушечным. Большое спасибо Вам, Алла Анатольевна, за Ваше творчество! Дай Вам Бог здоровья и творческих успехов!

----------


## Анетта

Дорогая Аллочка, огромное спасибо за диск, за чудесные. мелодичные песни. Благодаря этим песенкам у моих дошколят уже приподнятое, праздничное настроение, они с радостью их слушают и поют! Желаю дальнейших побед в творчестве! СПАСИБО!

----------


## СЕлен

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо огромное! Я просто в восторге от песен, да и вообще от Вашего творчества! Сразу видно, что это практикующий композитор. Песни с очень красивыми мелодиями, и доступными для детей именно дошкольного возраста. Такой простой и в то же время красивый слог стихов, дети с удовольствием приступили к разучиванию песен. Очень приятно, что есть ноты, можно поучиться чисто интонировать мелодию, поработать над ньюансами песни. Замечательная аранжировка песен, такая сказочная и удобная для пения детей. Ваши песни хочется слушать и слушать, петь и петь. Огромное Вам спасибо! И больших творческих успехов! С нетерпением ждем новых Ваших шедевров.

----------


## ttanya

Алла Анатольевна! Получила диск "Возле ёлочки". Прослушала - в душе такой восторг!!! Какие волшебные, сказочные песни!!! :Tender:  Каждая песня - это маленькая, новогодняя сказочка со своим сюжетом. Сколько новинок для малышек! :Yahoo:  Сценарий написан, но не могу отказаться и не взять на праздник  танец "Фантики".  Обыграем  в финале с подарками: дети дарят Деду Морозу конфету, а Дед-Мороз  от ребят не отстает, раскрывает свой мешок, угощает маленький народ маленькой конфеткой, (а дальше обыграть, как мы это делаем со снежком). "Танец с игрушками" прослушали на одном занятии , а на втором уже потанцевали - мои малыши и воспитатели в восторге, танец "Возле ёлочки", "Дед-Мороз, что ты нам принес", танец-сценка "Зайки"- ну как можно от них отказаться?  Ваши Алла Анатольевна чудо-песенки для малышек  - это просто новогодние жемчужинки. Замечательный, доступный текст, мелодия, фонограмма - и получился сказочный новогодний ШЕДЕВР!!! 
Не остались без Вашего внимания и старшие детки.  Как прекрасна песня "Новогодний вечер". Яркая, радостная, праздничная. А "За рекой волшебный лес" завораживает, манит в сказку, в волшебство....



> Да в каждой песне – своя изюминка!!! 
> 
> Слушаю снова и снова! И вот уже опять не могу решить… Нет, ни какую песню принести детям, а от какой пока отказаться!!!



 Вот и я в  замешательстве. У меня уже четыре Ваших новогодних диска.   Ёще не все из них песни  спеты, обыграны... 
 И вот снова они зазвучат на Новогоднем празднике,  приглашая всех в волшебную новогоднюю сказку!
  Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество, за вашу любовь к детям, за Ваш  талант создавать такие шедевры!!! Спасибо Александру Комарову за изумительную аранжировку, Юлие Бондарь за её чудесный голосок.
 _ВАМ, АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА, АВТОРУ И КОМПОЗИТОРУ - БРАВИССИМО и ОГРОМНОЕ-ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!_  _Поздравляю от души с выходом в свет юбилейного 10 диска!!! Я очень рада, что стала обладательницей таких жемчужинок!_

----------


## Фелиция-77

Алла, я сегодня, 15 октября, перечислила 1000 рублей за диск "возле ёлочки".

----------


## Фелиция-77

Алла, еще и здесь отмечу вашу работу. Это нечто красивое, сказочное, новогоднее и воздушное! СПАСИБО! Я думала, а подойдет ли для квартирников? Выход для себя нашла. Буду всё использовать с движениями, а для тех, кто постарше и пошустрее, поучим припевы. Очень внимательно слушала все диски. Мне больше подошел "Вокруг ёлочки", т.к. мне нужен и праздник Зимы до Нового года. Еще раз, спасибо за талантливую работу, за красоту! 
Девочки, даже не раздумывайте, покупайте такие не избитые, креативные песенки, написанные в лучших традициях  добра и волшебства!

Да, Алла еще очень понимающий и ответственный человек!

----------


## aichka

*Танцы  у ёлочки для малышей и средней группы из моего диска "Возле ёлочки"*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 
*
"Танец с игрушками у ёлки"*

----------


## aichka

*"Фантики"*

----------


## aichka

А этот "Танец у ёлочки" поможет детям не только потанцевать, но и поиграть с ёлочными огоньками - зажечь ёлочку!

*"Танец у ёлочки" /зажигание огоньков на ёлке/*

----------


## aichka

Во всех моих дисках есть обращение к метелице, к снежинкам, а вот и ещё один танец для малышей или средней группы - все движения - по тексту :Ok: 

*" Танец малышек- снежинок"*

----------


## aichka

*"За рекой волшебный лес"* *из диска "Возле ёлочки"*

----------


## aichka

*"Новый год придет"* *из диска "Возле ёлочки"*

----------


## Vitolda

С самых разных сторон в своих песнях Алла к Зиме подходит! И ТАКОЙ красивой, яркой и звонкой она везде получается! Живой! И везде разной!
*"Метелица" из "Зимних забав"* - словно персонаж из русских сказок. И в песне тоже интонации народные звучат. Слушаешь - и представляется красавица, что взмахнет рукой - и снежинки посыпятся, взмахнет второй - и сугробами они лягут! 




Радостно и звонко звучит в *"Новогоднем серпантине"* музыка зимних украшений - льдиночек и снежинок, подружек сестричек Зимы. А сама Зима словно управляет этим звенящим орестром!




В гости к Зиме прилетают красивые красногрудые Снегири. Рада Зима встрече! Приласкает, угостит рябинкой - и вместе с ними, кружась, в пляс пустится! И об этом светлая, задорная, яркая песня в *"Новогоднем серпантине"* есть! Слышатся в ней и озорное подпрыгивание и щебет птичек и мягкое, плавное движение Зимы.




И еще гости, без которых ни одна Зима не обходится! И у взрослых и у детей уже только об упоминании Снеговиков - улыбка появляется! А если они еще и с такой песней приходят, что тоже в *"Новогоднем серпантине"* живет, то улыбок вдвое, втрое больше становится!
Мягим юмором наполнена песня... А с какой серьезностью и важностью поют ее дети! Невозможно остаться равнодушным, слушая!




Снова и снова - *СПАСИБО!!!* За песни и эмоции, в ответ на них возникающие!

----------


## Vitolda

С удовольствием предчувствую новую встречу с песнями! Представляю радостные улыбки своих ребят, их сияющие глаза, когда послушав *"Зимушку хрустальную"* из диска *"Зимние забавы"* наперебой станут рассказывать мне о предстоящих зимних развлечениях! И, обязательно, о характере прозвучавшей песни - яркой, задорной, сверкающей! Столько радостных минут песня обещает, что ее слушать равнодушно просто невозможно! Как минимум улыбки навстречу засветятся!!!




А *"Снег, снег.."* из *"Музыки Зимы"*- неизменно с восторгом принимается ребятами помладше. Подпевать всегда моментально начинают, и просить не нужно! И тоже - улыбаются, глазки солнышками светятся! 
А как я сама люблю эту песню!!! За все!!! И за то, что мелодия в ней очень естественна! И за то, что содержание так близко и понятно ребятам, что сразу на душу ложиться, да и словарную работу проводить не нужно! А еще за чудесные проигрыши!!! Легкие, звенящие, нежные и хрупкие, словно летящие снежинки! И несмотря на то, что песенка радостная, ТАКАЯ светлая тишина в зале наступает, когда эти проигрыши звучат! Не только я, но и ребята каждым звуком насладиться хотят!

----------


## Vitolda

Казалось бы в этом году зима наступила совсем вовремя! Уже и в снежки ребята играть начали, и снеговиков лепили, и метель засыпала все вокруг, сбивая с ног холодным ветром... Но вдруг потеплело, потекли ручьи, снег растаял... И кто знает, когда теперь он снова укроет землю.. 

Но вот то, что Новый год непременно придет вовремя - это несомненно!!!
Вспоминаю, как несколько лет назад я первый раз слушала много-много раз подряд "Новогодний хоровод" из Аллиного "Новогоднего серпантина". Дело было хмурым дождливым осенним вечером, да еще после какого-то не слишком удачного дня... И вот с каждой ноткой, с каждым словом растворялись в душе и усталость, и горечь, мысли становились все светлее и ярче, а в душе, как у всех наших дошколят, уверенно звучало: "А потом - наступит Новый год, и придет Дед Мороз с подарками!"

Такая вот яркая, ликующе-праздничная песня в зимних дисках Аллы не одна!
Вот, к примеру, *"Маскарад" из "Зимних забав"*. Все возможные краски в музыку добавлены, чтоб засияла она ярко-ярко, каждого вовлекая в атмосферу праздника!




Слова "Дед Мороз придет..." я слышу от своих ребят практически круглый год! Даже беседа о лете частенько заканчивается тем, что потом листики пожелтеют и полетят на землю, выпадет снег и *Дед Мороз придет*". Вот и распевают с непередаваемым восторгом и удовольствием *"Кто там ходит - бродит?"** из "Зимних забав"*! Да и как не получать удовольствие, ведь песня такая безоглядно радостная! В ней звучит счастье уже в ожидании праздничного чуда!

Этот клип из тех, что делала давненько... когда мало что умела... Но с радостью!




Особенный праздник, Новый год! Невозможно красивый и чудесами полный! И не только феерично яркий, но и сказочно, приглушенно звенящий! Нет-нет, да и притихнут взрослые и дети, глядя вечером на уютно светящуюся огоньками елочку и погрузятся в тихие сладостные мечты, рассматривая слегка покачивающиеся на ветвях игрушки.. Словно слегка звенят они, песенку напевая... О чем песенка? О том, как новогодние зверюшки с хрупкими елочными шарами танцуют, любуются ими, а потом - снова на елочку возвращают! Красивая песенка! Нежная, добрая! Как не поверить ей и не захотеть превратиться в этих самых новогодних зверюшек, чтобы с игрушками с елки потанцевать? Держать игрушки в руках трепетно, осторожно, любуясь, покачивать ими и кружиться в такт волшебным звукам песни *"Танец с елочными игрушками" из "Новогоднего серпантина"*!




Слушаю песни и знаю: что бы не случилось, а Новый год - придет! Вместе с радостью и неприменным ожиданием счастья!! 
*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

Снова и снова возвращаюсь к дискам Новогодних и зимних песен Аллы. Моя любовь к ним давно не для кого не новость! Но и среди любимых - есть особенные! Которые -  сколько бы не слушала -  заставляют сердце замирать, душой в струнку вытягиваться!  И не дышать, чтобы не дай бог не испортить! И к ребятам несу такие песни с особым чувством! Так хочется, чтоб прониклись, почувствовали их особое очарование! И тоже - не испортить постарались, а слиться с музыкой и свои краски добавить! Как бы не прикасалась к ТАКИМ песням - просто слушая, разучивая и исполняя с ребятами, пытаясь увидеть - неизменно счастливой себя чувствую от того, что дорожки наши пересеклись! От того, что могу любоваться ЧУДОМ! 

*"Новогодние мотыльки"* из *"Зимних забав"*. Вот оно - ЧУДО НЕОБЫКНОВЕННОЕ! Уже от самой идеи начиная! Не просто снежинки - с зимними бабочками сравнить, а пригласить на Новогодний праздник - голубой, летний мотылек! Закружить его, оказавшегося в сказке, в танце с зимним, белоснежным мотыльком! И все это под ТАКУЮ музыку!!! Эх, не передать буквами интонации, с которой произношу слово - "ТАКУЮ"! Порхающую, одновременно сверкающе-праздничную и мягкую, нежную! 




В *"Вальсе Снежинок и Вьюги"* из *"Новогоднего серпантина"* люблю ВСЁ!!! И текст с его поэтическими оборотами, где Вьюга - вовсе не злой персонаж, а красавица, подруга Снежинок! И снежинки не просто летят, укрывая сад... они кружатся за вьюгой шлейфом, ложатся ей на плечи.. вот и соткали белоснежный наряд! И вальсовая музыка держит в плену! Плавно струятся звуки, словно тоже мерцают, серебрятся вместе со снежинками, рисуя картину волшебной ночи! И звучащий голос люблю! Так естественно звучит, что заставляет сердце сжиматься! И вот этот танец http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4744494 ОЧЕНЬ люблю!!! Все новые и новые узоры выводят девочки, словно танцуя плетут кружева для наряда красавицы Вьюги! Наверное, песня настолько красива и совершенна, что никакие штрихи ей больше вовсе не нужны! Но захотелось и мне "нарисовать" снежную картину... 




И еще одна песня, о которой сегодня хочу сказать - *"Новогодний вечер"* из диска *"Возле елочки"*. Она - совсем другая! Вернее, она - разная... Начинается приглушенно, затаенно, загадочно... Ведь это - ожидание сказочного праздника, полного секретов и сюрпризов! Но праздник этот так ярок, и ожидание его наполнено такими счастливыми  нотами, что и в музыка звучит ликующе!!! Только услышала песню год назад, как сразу поняла, что каким бы не был сценарий в опдготовительной группе, но эта песня обязательно прозвучит в нем заключительным ярким аккордом! Так и было! Песню пели все - и взрослые и дети! И она объединяла нас общим настроением, добротой, светом, счастьем!!!

_"Пусть придет удача, а плохое все пройдет,
Улыбнется Дед Мороз в окно!"_




*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> [img]http://*********ru/11455988.jpg[/img]
> 
> _ 
> КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ДИСКА слушать здесь _


*У меня в руках – диск новогодних песен «Все на карнавал!». Ура!
И хотя за окном ещё осень, я вдруг захотела  зимы  и весёлого карнавала!  Такое настроение мне подарил новый авторский диск Аллочки Евтодьевой.    Слушала его и представляла, какой замечательный праздник получится, если вместе с детьми спляшет Дед Мороз - славный дед,  Петрушки пригласят на танец Кукол,    под нежную мелодию засияют маленькие Звёздочки,  вперевалочку заспешат Пингвинята,  со всех сторон полетят снежки,    закружит в вальсе Снежная Королева,  сладкие Леденцы станцуют вместе с Карамельками,  явится добрая Бабушка Яга,  заведут хоровод Хлопушки-резвушки, внезапно появятся новогодние подарки, а нарядная Ёлочка помашет всем гостям зелёной пушистой веткой!

Всё это возможно с новогодним диском Аллы Евтодьевой «Все на карнавал!», ведь каждая песня сама подсказывает движения и создаёт новогоднее настроение! Не верите? У вас есть возможность проверить!))* 
[IMG]http://s10.******info/999a7edeceac21a0ae3a58eb69ce3684.gif[/IMG]

----------

aichka (26.10.2016), olga kh (25.10.2016)

----------


## volya-74

Помогите,пожайлуста,с Новогодним сценарем,где много героев.Спасибо.

----------


## aichka

> Помогите,пожайлуста,с Новогодним сценарем,где много героев.Спасибо.


Здравствуйте! Если вас интересует старший возраст, то подойдет сценарий "Новый год в магазине игрушек", где много игрушек и героев сказок готовят дедушке Морозу подарок... а если для подготовительной- то сценарий "Ледяной цветок" - там дети путешествуют по разным сказкам в поисках осколков ледяного цветка, можно сказок добавлять  столько , сколько у вас детей...

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4463003 

С уважением Алла.

----------


## Vitolda

Судя по температуре воздуха - уже зима! А по количеству снега, да по прошедшему вчера дождю - все еще осень... Зато когда пару дней назад белый и пушистый снег хоть ненадолго, но засыпал наш город - ребята кинулись лепить снеговиков и играть в снежки!!! А теперь снова ждут, когда снежные, веселые и радостные дни настанут! 

А пока - играем в снежки воображаемые! Вместе с песней Аллы *"Игра в снежки"* из нового новогоднего диска *"Все на карнавал!"*  Песня очень близка и понятна детям! И каждое слово верно их настроение передает, здОрово про любимую игру рассказывает! Да даже если б и без слов... Куплеты такие же легкие, мягкие, как этот новенький снежок! Припевы полны задора, игрового азарта! А проигрыши - о сверкающей радости, сияющих глазах и разрумянившихся щечках! Такая вот радостная, яркая картинка получилась!
*
СПАСИБО за песню!*

----------


## Ольгадайченко

> *"Танец с игрушками у ёлки"*







> "Танец у ёлочки" /зажигание огоньков на ёлке/





> "Фантики"





> " Танец малышек- снежинок"

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие друзья!*

*Встреча с  5-ю  моими  дисками  зимних и Новогодних песен  ожидает вас здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736*  
*
А сегодня  я предлагаю вашему вниманию мой новый  6-ой зимний диск**
 «Замела метель»
*



*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ДИСКА
*

*В сборник входят: 
-хороводы вокруг ёлки для разных возрастных групп, 
- песня –танец  для мальчиков- морозцев,
- танец снежинок для малышей
-танец снежинок ст-подг гр / с покрывалом/
- игра - инсценировка со зверятами 
- сольная песенка Снегурочки  и тд*

*В диск, по традиции, входят плюсы, минусы с мелодией и ноты песен.

Диск отправляется в день оплаты ссылкой на вашу электронную почту или в личку.*


*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость комплекта диска -1000 рублей.*

*
Оплату можно производить:
- через пополнение карты Visa СБ, номер: 4276 8220 1186 1800

1.Если у вас есть карта и телефон подключен к мобильному банку, то оплатить очень легко прямо с телефона:

Набираете на номер 900 SMS:
-слово ПЕРЕВОД ( большими буквами) 
-через пробел номер телефона без восьмерки: 9611259581, 
-снова пробел и СУММА, которую вы хотите перевести.
Оплата проходит мгновенно.

2.Или в  любом Сбербанке России вам нужно подключить бесплатную услугу «Сбербанк он- лайн» - и вы сможете мгновенно со своего компьютера перечислять деньги с  карточки – на карточку – это очень удобно и быстро.

3.Через БАНКОМАТ по такому пути: вставляете свою карточку, выбираете в меню- "Платежи и переводы" а потом - "Перевод средств". Откроется окно, чтобы написать номер карточки, на которую вам нужно перевести деньги, пишите сумму и переводите деньги.


После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес: aichka@yandex.ru,
с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и имени отправителя - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим - , ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

nezabudka-8s (23.07.2017), olga kh (16.10.2017), Vitolda (07.11.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Улитенко

буду пользоваться, очень нужная информация!

----------


## aichka

*"Ёлочка"* /младшая группа/

Песня из диска "Возле ёлочки"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

Vitolda (07.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (29.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Дед Мороз, что ты нам принёс?"* / младшая группа/

Песня из диска "Возле ёлочки"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

Vitolda (07.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (29.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Новый год"* / старшая группа/

Песня из диска "Все на Карнавал"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

Vitolda (07.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (29.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Весёлый праздник"* / подготовительная группа/

Песня из диска "Все на Карнавал"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

Vitolda (07.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (29.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Дед-Мороз - славный дед"* / подг. гр/

Песня из диска "Все на Карнавал"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

Vitolda (07.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (29.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Разговор с Бабой Ягой"* / подг. гр/

Песня из диска "Все на Карнавал"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 

Как давно я хотела сочинить песню про то, как Бабе Яге плохо одной в лесу, и как ребята приглашают её к себе! Песня внесезонная- можно петь на любой праздник- хоть осенью, хоть зимой, хоть летом- на любом празднике, где нравственная идея- пожалеть несчастную старушку...

Баба- Яга тут от эмоций неожиданно вместо пения,которое всегда было на индивидуальных с ней репетициях, кричать вдруг начала- видимо, так свою судьбину в этот момент ощутила... бывает..

----------

Vitolda (07.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (29.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Хлопушки"* / подг гр/

Песня из диска "Все на Карнавал"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 

Спасибо Леночке Эрнст- она подглядела в интернете и показала видео- как делается хлопушка из бумаги и шарика - очень пригодилось, если учесть, что настоящие хлопушки взрывать запрещено...

----------

Vitolda (07.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (29.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Зимушка снежная"* /старшая группа/

Песня из диска "Зимние забавы"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

Vitolda (07.11.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Волшебник Дед Мороз"* / старшая группа/

Песня из диска "Новогодний серпантин"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

Vitolda (07.11.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Кто там ходит-бродит"*/ старшая группа/

Песня из диска " Зимние забавы"

----------

Vitolda (07.11.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

В конце прошлой недели познакомила своих ребят с песней *"Новый год"* из диска *"Все на карнавал!"*.  Песня сразу ребят впечатлила!!! Оживились, задвигались, заговорили в беседе о содержании и характере музыки, настроении, которое передает, затанцевали в проигрышах и стали подпевать в куплетах практически сразу! И не захотели остановиться, в первый же день почти запомнили все три куплета. Да и мне останавливаться не хотелось - вместе со звуками песни появилось яркое настроение и так и подталкивало к тому, чтобы петь снова и снова!!!
А потом ребята вдруг спрашивают меня: "А картинки будут?". Это они так про клип... Пообещала, что будут!!! С таким удовольствием еще и дома в песню погрузилась, напиталась праздничной энергией и детской восторженностью. И вот клип готов!!!

----------

aichka (07.11.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка, огромное тебе спасибо!

Сегодня знакомила своих ребят с песней "Новый год" - показала твой замечательный клип! Сколько же возгласов удивления, восторга, счастья  было! Какое волшебное , новогоднее настроение позникло сразу в зале! 
И дети на втором просмотре уже начали подпевать! Потому что твои клипы- практически видео-мнемотаблицы - настолько абсолютно точно по тексту ты подбираешь картинки - получается клип- подсказка, клип- напоминание о следующей строчке, но при этом такой красивый!

  Такой нарядный и праздничный! Яркий и теплый!

В который раз убеждаюсь - насколько с клипом дети лучше и быстрее запоминают и мелодию, и тект, насколько быстрее запоминают песню- потому что впечатляются от просмотра и проникают в эту, созданную тобой и музыкой, атмосферу!


А последний кадр- ребята хором спросили- а что написано - что держат на варежках?

А там снегом выложены слова- СЧАСТЬЕ... счастье- выдохнули ребята и захлопали!

Спасибо тебе за это чудесное ощущение праздника, который мы все ощутили сегодня, благодаря твоему мастерству!* 
н.jpg

----------

olga kh (09.11.2017), Vitolda (21.09.2018), Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие девочки!*

*С шестью моими зимними и новогодними дисками* вы можете ознакомиться здесь:

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 

Хочу представить вам мой уже *седьмой* зимний диск *"Посмотрите- чудеса!"*

В него вошли песни и танцы, хороводы и сюжетные песенки для всех возрастов:
от малышей- до подготовительной группы.

Здесь малыши могут прогуляться по заснеженной дорожке или тропинке, покататься на саночках, побегать в догонялки, потанцевать с колокольчиками, зазывая Деда Мороза, посветить ему фонариками,; мальчики- ветерки и девочки- снежинки станцуют свой снежный танец с лентами, ёлочки-кокетки споют или станцуют игривую песенку, сладкие конфетки расскажут о себе, а развеселые Петрушки рассмешат детей. Веселые танцы и хороводы вокруг ёлочки ждет вас!

Буду очень рада, если и эти песни войдут в ваш репертуар и понравятся ребятам!



*КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА*

----------

Vitolda (21.09.2018), Елена Эрнст (21.09.2018), Лилия60 (24.10.2018), Марина Сухарева (21.09.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Какие новенькие лялечки!!!!!
С фонариками такой танец! Прелесть! И в самом деле по тропиночке можно идти да с такой красивой песней! Очень красивый хоровод! Проигрыш такой чудесный!
С "волшебными" светящими палочками - прямо находка! Ребятня так любит эти"технологии"!!!
Елочки-кокетки - прямо и хочется повоображать! Класс!
Колокольчики прелестные!!!!!!! Сама зимняя нежность!
Каждую песенку послушаешь и сразу новогоднее настроение! И хочется в зиму и Новый год!
Аллочка! Такой превосходный альбом!!! 
Коллеги! Посмотрите - ЧУДЕСА!!!!

----------

aichka (21.09.2018), Vitolda (21.09.2018), Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Замела метель"* - *песня из одноименного диска "Замела метель"*

----------

Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Ой, Зима"* - *из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Снег кружится"**- из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

Очень давно хотела сочинить песню- "Прощание с ёлочкой" - чтобы нежно и трогательно проститься с хозяйкой утренника могли все участники новогодней сказки...

*"Прощание с ёлочкой"* *-из диска "Все на Карнавал"*

----------

Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Новогодние мотыльки"*- *из диска "Зимние забавы"*

----------

Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Ах, ёлочка" / игра с зажиганием огоньков/* *- из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Зайчики"* *- из диска "Возле ёлочки"*

----------


## aichka

*"Леденцы и Карамельки"* *- из диска "Все на Карнавал"*

----------


## aichka

*"Пингвинята"-** из диска "Все на Карнавал"*

----------


## aichka

*"Как долго ждали"** - из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Дедушка Мороз"* *- из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Морозцы"**- из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (03.10.2018), Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Заплетает кружева"* *из- диска "Замела метель"*

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (03.10.2018), Лилия60 (24.10.2018), Марина Сухарева (10.10.2018), Татиана 65 (08.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец маленьких снежинок"* *из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (08.10.2018), Лилия60 (24.10.2018), Марина Сухарева (10.10.2018), Татиана 65 (08.10.2018)

----------


## Veshylllka

Спасибо большое за ваш талант и ваши песенки!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Ежегодно все приходящие в наш детский сад Дедушки Морозы слушают песни Аллы! Довольно улыбаются и пританцовывают! Мне и самой они ТАК нравятся!!! Радуюсь тому, что для каждого возраста есть!!! 

Вот так приветствовали дедушку мои ребята год назад:




В этом году снова хочу эту песню взять!!! Это *"Дедушка Мороз"* из диска *"Замела метель"*. А для создания настроения при знакомстве и разучивании песни - клип сделала. 




*БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!!!!!!!* Хочется петь и петь!!! Настроение поднимается и у детей и у взрослых!!!

----------

aichka (23.11.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще чуть-чуть - и белые снежинки станут частыми гостьями на наших улицах.. Они укроют деревья и дома, превратят все вокруг в снежную белую сказку! И наступит то самое время, о котором поется в *"Зимушке снежной" *  из диска *"Зимние забавы"*! Тут и о красоте природы, и о веселых детских забавах! Вот и поется - одновременно и нежно и задорно! Очень ребятам песня нравится!!! А чтоб в атмосферу песни ввести, тем более, что пока еще снега то и нет, я свой клип сделала.




*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (23.11.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще одна песня Аллы  о дедушке Морозе неизменно исполняется моими ребятами с огромным воодушевлением! Едва  услышав - запоминают и готовы петь ежедневно, с утра до вечера и с вечера до утра! И исполнив песню на новогоднем празднике в старшей группе, в подготовительной обязательно спрашивают - будем ли мы петь ее снова и дружно начинают петь, чисто интонирую без сопровождения или фонограммы. Речь о песне *"Кто там ходит-бродит"* из диска *"Зимние забавы"*. Я и сама далеко не каждый год нахожу в себе силы от песни отказаться и предложить своим старшим что-то другое на тему Деда Мороза.. Вот и в этом году уже поем! И снова с непередаваемым восторгом звенит: _ "По речкам, по речкам, по ледяным мостам..."_ 

*ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (23.11.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова я о Дедушке Морозе от  Аллы! На этот раз - *"Волшебник Дед Мороз"* из диска *"Новогодний серпантин"*. Ее у меня вот уже несколько лет неизменно поют ребята из средней группы. Первый раз слушают - и загораются глазки!!! И светятся каждый раз, как только песня звучать начинает! Запоминают моментально! В этом году, для полноты первого впечатления, сделала для ребят клип. Сама столько удовольствия от процесса работы получила! *СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------


## НАТАЛЬЯ ДОР

здравствуйте, очень нужна песня Танец Снегирей С Зимушкой Евтодьевой Аллы в мп3 формате

----------

aichka (06.12.2019)

----------


## aichka

Наташа, этот "Танец Снегирей и Зимушки"- в диске "Новогодний серпантин" - послушать и приобрести можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------


## Vitolda

Что за Новый год без хороводов? Моя средняя группа с удовольствием распевает песню * "Дружно встанем в хоровод"* из диска *"Посмотрите - чудеса!"*  . Песня очень естественная и абсолютна понятная детям этого возраста, прямо таки озвучивает их мысли! Потому и подпевать начинают сразу же! Да и мелодия такая же - гармонично со словами сочетается, тоже естественная, так и ведет за собой! 

*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (06.03.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

А в старшей группе звучит *"Елочная"* из диска *"Музыка Зимы"*! Празднично-яркая, восторженно звонкая! От всей души ребята готовятся песней поздравить всех "С Новым счастьем! С Новым годом!" И у всех кто в зале настроение поднимается, ведь невозможно этой песне улыбкой не ответить!

----------

aichka (06.03.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Совсем недавно состоялась  у моих подготовишек встреча с песней *"Снег кружится"*  из диска* "Замела метель"*. ТАК понравилась она ребятам!!! И сразу зазвучала!!! Радостно и звонко, с ожиданием счастливых мгновений встречи с Новогодней сказкой! 

*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (06.03.2020), ЕленаВасс (20.12.2019), натка226 (15.01.2020)

----------


## Иннуша

Алла Анатольевна. Я работаю недавно в саду, но без ваших песен не обходится ни один праздник. Спасибо вам большое за ваше творчество!

----------


## fy`rf

Какой кладезь Материала!!!

----------


## fy`rf

Понимаю на сколько я отстала от вашего творчества!!!

----------

